# problem with my 08 700H1



## sukboy (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a 08 700 H1 and it wont start. i can pulled da sparkplug completely out and it turns free. With the sparkplug about 3 threads in, it almost cranks. But with the plug all da way in, u push the start button and it sounds like its locke up. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds like either weak connection or a bad solenoid, battery, or starter.


----------

